# How To Make Hash Oil



## Ryanlikelion (Apr 26, 2011)

Had some leftover Skywalker OG trimmings and decided to make some quick Butane Hash Oil to hit off the skillet. 

I was tired of the $60+ you spend at dispensaries for the same oils. I made mine in less than 2 minutes check it out,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EibQ_Hhw_Os

[video=youtube;EibQ_Hhw_Os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EibQ_Hhw_Os[/video]


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 26, 2011)

Thats nice and all but I seriously recommend you move that operation to the outdoors where you have good ventilation. butane is really explosive and bongeyes tend to do oopsie's a shad to often 

Stay Green


----------



## Ryanlikelion (Apr 26, 2011)

yo yehh i know, butane is highly dangerous. We did i in the garage with the door open and the garage cracked. ahah it isnt an operation just did it for fun and personal use. its soo easy to make!


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 27, 2011)

You can learn the instruction by this video well....

[video=youtube;kPDHnpw1X20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kPDHnpw1X20[/video]

Would you like guys ???
I think its not so bad !!!


----------

